# Vid from MudFest @ Colfax, LA 5-23-09



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

That's my Brute at the very beginning and me and my son Drew doing a water-wheelie there at the beginning also...

http://www.killeratv.com/Videos/Onboard%20and%20Music%20Videos/Mud/2009/MudFest%20May%2023%202009/MudFest%20Memorial%20Day%202009.wmv


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ok this one one of the best vids ever!
Your shiz looked :rockn: in the beginning!

i gotta figure out how to embed this!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! :rockn: lots of crazy ness there.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice vid. that razr wheelie was sick


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Thought that was pretty cool when they were tubing behind the lifted Canned Ham


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah. reminds me of dust nationals. people were draggin folks on air mattresses from their tents across the sand pit all night


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice video, looks like a good place to go.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

If you like just riding in pits, that's the place for you. It was very dusty there that day too. Lots of dirt rodes running all through the park.

However, there is not 1 trail on the whole place!! Few trees is the only shade as well. That was the first time I have ever been there...


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

NICE ONE.


----------



## bigbrute09 (Mar 10, 2009)

i am gonna have to check that place out


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

nice vid


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

BigP said:


> yeah. reminds me of dust nationals. people were draggin folks on air mattresses from their tents across the sand pit all night


 yeah there was a guy on a renegade carrying one down the high line


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i what really impressed me were the people jumpin off there rides face 1st into mud holes


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

awesome vid man


----------

